# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến > Miền Bắc >  Vườn quốc gia Cát Bà - Du lịch Cát Bà

## hangnt

Loại rừng nguyên sinh trên hải đảo (thuộc Hải Phòng). Cát Bà là tên lớn nhất trong hệ thống quần đảo bao gồm 366 hòn lớn nhỏ, (lập thành huyện đảo) cách thành phố Hải Phòng gần 70km, tiếp nối với các hòn đảo nằm trong vịnh Hạ Long (Quảng Ninh).


Theo truyền thuyết địa phương thì tên Cát Bà còn được đọc tên Các Bà. Vì có một thời các bà, các chị ở đây đứng ra lo việc hậu cần cho các ông đánh giặc trên một hòn đảo lân cận. Đảo có tên là đảo các Ông. Như vậy, Cát Bà là đọc chệch của các Bà.

Trên đảo chính có thảm rừng nhiệt đới xanh tươi quanh năm. Đây là một khu rừng nguyên sinh và là một trong những khu vườn quốc gia lớn nhất đất nước. Diện tích quy hoạch bảo vệ là 15.200 ha, gồm 9.800 ha và 4.200 ha biển. Rừng Cát Bà được công nhận là vườn quốc gia từ ngày 23.05.1983.


Hệ động vật có tới 20 loài thú, 69 loài chim, 20 loài bò sát và lưỡng cư. Những loài thú hiếm là voọc đầu trắng sống ở vách núi đá cheo leo; khỉ lông vàng, sơn dương và nhiều loài chim đẹp như cao cát, bói cá, hút mật, đầu rìu. Ở Cát Bà cũng có chim yến và rùa biển được chăm sóc bảo tồn.

Hệ thực vật trong bảng tạm kê có 495 chi, 149 họ, trong đó có 250 loài cây thuốc. Nhiều cây cần bảo tồn như chò chỉ, trai lý, lát hoa, kim giao và cọ Bắc Sơn. 

Trên đảo có hệ sinh thái rừng ngập mặn, trên núi đá vôi có cả ao, hồ, suối ngầm, nước ngọt cùng suối nước khoáng có cả khả năng chữa trị bệnh, nhất là thấp khớp.



(Tổng hợp)

Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Tour du lịch Cát Bà giá rẻ (3 ngày 2 đêm)* - *Tour du lich Cat Ba gia re (3 ngay 2 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour du lịch Cát Bà liên quan tại *tour du lịch Cát Bà* - *tour du lich Cat Ba*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Cát Bà kích vào *du lịch Cát Bà* - *du lich Cat Ba*

----------


## anhpt0884

Nằm cách trung tâm thị trấn Cát Bà 2 km, trên con đường xuyên đảo, với không gian thoáng đãng, thiết kế sang trọng, tiện nghi, thân thiện và độc đáo, mang dáng dấp của một resorts cao cấp xen lẫn quang cảnh thiên nhiên hoang sơ tuyệt đẹp, Bãi tắm Tùng Thu hiện tại đang là một trong những điểm đến hấp dẫn nhất tại Cát Bà.

Với mong muốn đem đến những sản phẩm không thể thiếu góp phần vào chuyến du lịch hoàn hảo của du khách, Chúng tôi xin giới thiệu những dịch vụ hấp dẫn mới trong năm 2012:

- Tổ chức sự kiện, chương trình ca múa nhạc, lễ hội, hội nghị, hội thảo... trong nhà và ngoài trời.

- Tổ chức tiệc Buffet, BBQ, đêm Gala, Lửa trại, Karaoke...

- Các trò chơi trên biển hấp dẫn: Chèo Kayak, Jet Ski, Thuyền chuối, đá bóng nước, bóng đá, bóng chuyền bãi biển,...

- Vé tàu cao tốc 2 chiều Hải Phòng - Cát Bà

- Và rất nhiều dịch vụ hấp dẫn khác.

Đồng thời, với mục tiêu kinh doanh là mở rộng hình ảnh, hợp tác cùng nhau phát triển, Chúng tôi trân trọng gửi tới Quý vị lời chào mời hợp tác để hy vọng với những mối quan hệ tốt trong tương lai, chúng ta sẽ cùng nhau phục vụ khách hàng ngày càng tốt hơn.

Để biết thêm thông tin về Bãi tắm Tùng Thu xin Quý khách vui lòng liên hệ trực tiếp với chúng tôi:

Chi nhánh Công ty cổ phần đầu tư và phát triển du lịch Vinaconex tại Hải Phòng

Phòng kinh doanh Hà Nội:

Địa chỉ: Tầng 1, Tòa nhà 17T8, KĐT Trung Hòa - Nhân Chính - Thanh Xuân - Hà Nội

Tel: 04 62811206                                Fax: 04 62811206

Email: anhpt@vinaconexitc.com.vn         Yahoo: anhpt0884@yahoo.com

Hotline: 0912 936 077 - Ms Thu             016 8484 6868 - Mr Tuấn Anh

Rất mong được sự quan tâm của Quý khách và kính chúc Quý khách thành công!

Hãy liên hệ với chúng tôi ngay hôm nay để được những ưu đãi tốt nhất!

Xin trân trọng cảm ơn!

----------


## cheezelsoshi

Ôi thời tiết bây giờ lạnh quá
Nhớ mùa hè tung tăng bơi lội quá

----------


## Meoluoi9x

giờ biết nguyên nhân tên gọi  :love struck: 
Cái tên thật là ca ngợi chị em phụ nữ

----------


## khoan_gieng

Còn tầm 2 tháng nữa là sang mùa hè rồi  :love struck: 
Hi vọng hè năm này được đi Cát Bà hehhe

----------


## anhpt0884

Các bác hè này đi đến Cát Bà nhớ ghé qua *Bãi tắm Tùng Thu* bên em chơi nhé, rất nhiều trò chơi hấp dẫn mà các bãi tắm khác với không gian nhỏ hẹp sẽ không thể đáp ứng được (bóng rổ dưới nước, chèo bè câu cá, bóng đá bãi biển,...). 
  Ngoài ra, các bác cũng có thể liên hệ với em để có được giá ưu đãi nhất ( đặt phòng khách sạn Holiday View 3* và các ks khác, vé tàu cao tốc Hải Phòng - Cát Bà, các địa điểm ăn uống ngon, bổ , rẻ nhất trong khu vực,... )  :dance: 
 :Yahoo!: : anhpt0884@yahoo.com
  Mobile: 0168 484 6868 - Mr Tuấn Anh

----------


## nangmuadong

Cũng nghĩ đến đi Cát Bà nhưng sợ mùa này hơi lạnh, nước lại không trong nữa. Không biết thế nào  :Frown:

----------


## nguyetnt

Mùa hè mừ đi Cát Bà thì thick nhỉ

----------


## lunas2

cát bà đẹp thật

----------


## nguyenlamcb1986

Mọi chi tiết xin liên hệ tại :
Phuong Phuong restaurant | Facebook
Nhà hàng Phương Phương
Địa chỉ : Số 232 đường 1-4 Trung Tâm Cát Bà
Điện thoại : 0313.888.254
Di Động : 01687.283.786
Email: nguyenlamcb1986@gmail.com
ĐẶC BIỆT CỦA NHÀ HÀNG PHƯƠNG PHƯƠNG
 DUY NHẤT TẠI KHU DU LỊCH ĐẢI CÁT BÀ
 PHÒNG ĂN LẠNH RỘNG LỚN NHÌN RA BIỂN
 VỊNH CÁT BÀ NHƯNG GIÁ CẢ RẤT BÌNH DÂN
 Tháng khuyến mại đặc biệt nhân kỉ niêm 15 năm ngày thành lập nhà hàng Phương Phương (Chỉ áp dụng từ ngày 20 tháng 4 đến ngày 20 tháng 8 năm 2012)
 Hệ thống phòng ăn lạnh rộng lớn nhìn ra vịnh Cát Bà nhưng giá cả rất bình dân
 Qúy khách sẽ cảm nhận được sự khác biệt về các món ăn như lẩu cá hồi, cua rang me, món ăn italia, thịt trâu khô điện biên và hải sản tươi sống vv…qua bàn tay chế biến khéo léo tài tình của đầu bếp nhà hàng chúng tôi
 Nhà hàng có bãi đỗ xe ô tô lớn nhỏ, miễn phí
 Đặc biệt quý khách sẽ trực tiếp được giảm giá % tổng giá trị trên hóa đơn khi đến đặt ăn trực tiếp tại nhà hàng chúng tôi
 Chúc quý khách có một bữa ăn ngon miệng bên bạn bè và người thân. 
 Rất hân hạnh phục vụ quý khách



Webtretho




Khách sạn Vietlotus
Địa chỉ :220 Đường núi ngọc – Trung Tâm Cát Bà
Điện thoại : 0313.696.599
Fax: 0313.888.202
Email:catbavietlotus@gmail.com
Phòng Vip : Đầu tuần 700.000 cuối tuần là 1.200.000
Phòng thường : Đầu tuần 500.000 cuối tuần 800.000

----------

